# herbicide for weeds in liriope border



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a liriope border around all my gardens. i have alot of nutsedge and dollarweed growing among the liriope. I've read image kills nutsedge is safe for liriope. Has anyone used this on liriope and had good results? Is there anything else that works? I have certainty and celsius currently


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I got excited when I saw your post because I've been trying to figure out how to kill a liriope border. 
I know Celsius and Certanity don't kill liriope or whatever look alike I have growing in my yard, so you might try spot spraying it in an area and seeing how it does before spraying everything.


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

Good to know. I know the labels aren't safe but have read it's near impossible to kill.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

Ornamec?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ornamec/Fusillade is compatible with liriope, so you could get grassy weeds.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Liriope is also tolerant of 1/4-1/2 oz RoundUp per gallon applied as a spray to weeds. Only things I have seen kill Liriope are MSM, Triclopyr, 2,4-D, or Three Way type products. Speedzone burns it immediately.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Greendoc - Thanks for the info; Crossbow it is.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Liriope and Mondo are actually relatives to lilies, wild onion, wild garlic. Treat accordingly.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Liriope is also tolerant of 1/4-1/2 oz RoundUp per gallon applied as a spray to weeds. Only things I have seen kill Liriope are MSM, Triclopyr, 2,4-D, or Three Way type products. Speedzone burns it immediately.


+1. We'll use 32oz/25gallons + 3oz of 3-way spraying our landscape beds. Aside from the dying weeds, there is no indication that we were ever there.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

One of my weed science instructors at University told me that very low rates of amine 2,4-D will kill weeds in Mondo and Liriope. Ester is different. Other precaution is to use the low rates of Glyphosate or 2,4-D with nothing more than a nonionic surfactant. I have other surfactants such as an acidified lecithin based product or else MSO, but those will enable the spray to take out or severely burn the Liriope.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Success

There is a document from the University of Tennessee extension office that touches on your question. Document number W244 if you want to google it, or use the link below. It isn't all inclusive but does provide some options.

Common Herbicides for Ornamental Weed Control


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

thanks for the replies....looks like image is the way to go plus ill use it to spot spray the yard


----------

